# gorgeous brown poodle



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks for the picture. What a beautiful Poodle!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice looking brown, but I'd love to see the puppy P2P!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

He's beautiful, 

But, but...where is your new dog?


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Here is my baby. I wanted her in a continental and I didn't care if she isn't 1 yr old yet. I have been workin on the trim every week...I don't have a good to picture of her all brushed out and shaved recently because she is looking much better but here is what I've got


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Sweet, pretty baby! Thanks for her pictures! :act-up:


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

It is a nice dog ... but seems to be a lot of grey in it? Seems to me if it's showing gray this early, it'll just get worse, but I'm no expert!
Your spoo on the other hand is gorgeous in her new do


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

The dark brown poodle is stunning. I don't mind when a brown poodle fades. Some of the faded colors are quite stunning but the dark rich brown of this poodle is lovely to see. Congratulations on your silver baby. It is fun watching them clear. She looks great in a continental.


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

partial2poodles said:


> I just wanted you to see the most gorgeous specimen of a brown standard. this dog in the picture is one year old, born last dec, I visited my breeder in FL to bring home my silver puppy and I saw the parents of this pup. They BOTH are this same color and the daddy is about 7-8 years old. Never faded, no pinkish nose. Just stunning. They are so rare. The kennel is Canams


Awe...reminds me of my Zoe. Never realized that she is a rare find. I love her more and more each and every day!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I love the CC too...I will be putting mine in CCs before a year of age too. At least Indy, who has a decent build and coat to spare. Maddy has those scrawny back legs, might suit an ESC more


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

You'd just have to see that brown in person and see the gorgeous old dad. Unbelievable. I talked to the breeder and told her she better not let that line die out. She's breeding this spring for that color. Not a grey faded hair in sight....must just be the photo lighting. Im starting confirmation handling classes in 3 weeks on my girl.


----------



## tenortime (Aug 25, 2010)

I am still partial to Dogsinstyle brown standards. Here is Linclon at 1 year--he is as dark brown as the day I picked him up. Not a gray hair anywhere.


----------

